# Interested in the Holy Grail and Knights Templar?



## JimDuyer (Apr 26, 2021)

Sometimes I come across information that is very strange, but I can't really use it for one of the books that I am working on, and I like to offer it here, first.  One such tidbit came up today.  In a picture that was published showing a stone carving that was made in the area near the Roswell Chapel in Scotland, home to previous mysteries relating to the Holy Grail and Knights Templar,   I noticed something important.  First the image:

 The "In Hoc Signo Vinces" in Latin is said to mean, approximately, in English: "In This Sign, Thou Shall Conquer".   
TPTB tell us that this was the sign that Constantine saw, along with a Crucifix, just prior to a battle.  Something
from heaven told him to place the cross on his battle standards, and he would win the battle - which he did. 
After that, because his warriors were willing to go the extra mile just for the symbol of the cross, he adopted
Christianity as the official religion of Rome, and made it punishable by death to not join in the fellowship.
However, that's not actually what he saw.  What he saw was the characters in Greek, not Latin:
 And the Latin phrase itself renders, rather loosely, the Greek phrase that he actually saw, which was
       "en toutoi nika,"  literally meaning " in this, conquer."
So here's where my crap detector went off..,   
Take the letters on the stone.   Place them in order of how often they appear in the phrase, and you get
Scion Eugh  (i and n 3 times, s,c,o twice, h.,g,v,e once each), which means:
Scion = descendant, child, offspring, ancestor  and also :   bud or shoot of a plant, or offshoot
Eugh = the ancient way of spelling Yew, the English tree that was so dear to Medieval people because it
was the only wood used to make their famous bows and perhaps arrows as well.
So we have, possibly :   A Scion, now with the English,  which MAY tell us that the Holy Grail, long assumed
to refer to a person who is in the direct lineage of Jesus Christ and his wife Mary, and who was chased
out of France but came under the protection of the Knights Templar, who created or instigated the 
building of the Roswell Chapel, was indeed brought to England.  
So why, historically, would this phrase become popular in Rome,  more than a thousand years prior to the Roswell Chapel
in the fifteenth century, and how could those letters in Latin translate so well into English, a language 
that was supposedly not brought to England until about two or three hundred years after Constantine?
I thought I would share this with those who might be interested.





> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: zxcv0Date: 2019-10-06 03:21:50Reaction Score: 0


I have no opinion on the subject matter at hand, but I wish to add that the Holy Grail almost certainly refers to enlightenment, and not a physical object or person. It's meant to be symbolic.


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2019-10-06 03:23:47Reaction Score: 0




zxcv0 said:


> I have no opinion on the subject matter at hand, but I wish to add that the Holy Grail almost certainly refers to enlightenment, and not a physical object or person. It's meant to be symbolic.


Just out of curiosity, why do you think so?

Also, what do you consider to be “enlightenment”?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: zxcv0Date: 2019-10-06 04:38:44Reaction Score: 8




KorbenDallas said:


> Just out of curiosity, why do you think so?
> 
> Also, what do you consider to be “enlightenment”?


Enlightenment is a bit of a loose term thrown about today, especially with the new age movement which muddies things unnecessarily, but by and large, as depicted in the Vedas, Upanishads, Bible, Koran, Torah, Kabbalah, and whatever other religious text you look at (which all evidently point to the exact same thing) enlightenment refers to our natural state of being (or self-realisation) which we cover up in our everyday lives by projecting the world through our desires. Who we take ourselves to be today, and the world that we perceive at large, is an illusion, that disappears once we cease to focus our attention on thoughts and desires, by holding our attention on the basic 'I am'. This 'I am' is also a thought - the original thought - and by attending to it at the expense of other thoughts/desires (much easier said than done which is why so few seekers find liberation), we starve the mind (which only seems to exist because we project our desires), and our true nature rises to the surface.

(The Matrix, which you quote in your signature, is primarily an allegory for enlightenment, and doesn't hide it. It's overflowing with enlightenment symbolism).

For the sages who have reached this state, it is practically impossible to convey what it is in words, because words are an outcome of form/thinking. But once liberation occurs, it is unmistakable, and it is at once revealed that this is what we always were (with a clear recognition that we have never been anything other than that), and that our lives as we know them were a projection of the mind. However this isn't an experience in the way that we refer to different states of experience. It is prior to experience, which is why words cannot describe it.

These same sages will say that it is no different to waking up from a dream. The dream seems real when you're in it, but it is recognized as being a dream without any great surprise to the dreamer once they awake. Similarly, the experience of enlightenment (which again isn't really an experience), one wakes from the illusion of separation, or maya, and abides as the self, which they always were. The world, which at one time seemed as real as anything, is seen to be nothing other than a dream.

Having desire to experience you true nature means that you must give up all your desires for the world. The reason why so few seekers find liberation is because their desire for the world overpowers their desire for liberation.

This leads into why I believe the Holy Grail is merely symbolic - and I'll use the example of Jesus and the Bible to illustrate this.

I believe it refers to enlightenment because the great 'secret' (which isn't really a secret) that all theological texts are 'hiding' (which they're not really hiding) is enlightenment.

When asked why he speaks in parables, Jesus says...



> Hearing you will hear and shall not understand, and seeing you will see and not perceive, for the heart of this people has grown dull. Their ears are hard of hearing, and their eyes they have closed, lest they should see with their eyes and hear with their ears, lest they should understand with their heart and turn, so that I should heal them


The information that's coded in the Bible through allegories is done so because not everyone is worthy of the truth. Those who have the conviction and desire to seek the truth will find it. The rest are unworthy, and Jesus couldn't make that any clearer.

What is this secret/knowledge?

Here's a bunch of quotes I've quickly gathered, with an explanation for what I believe is actually being said:



> I am the way and the truth and the life. No one comes to the Father except through me....


 *Jesus symbolises the Kingdom of Heaven (enlightenment) through man.*



> But seek first his kingdom and his righteousness, and all these things will be given to you as well


 *The pursuit of enlightenment is the noblest action.*



> Ask and it will be given to you; seek and you will find; knock and the door will be opened to you. For everyone who asks receives; the one who seeks finds; and to the one who knocks, the door will be opened


 *Those with a stronger desire for truth than the world will find liberation.*



> Do not worry about tomorrow, for tomorrow will worry about itself...


 *Thoughts - the mind - are merely past and present obscuring the present moment. Don't focus your attention on future or past events, and keep it rooted in the presence, on the I am.*



> Except a man be born again, he cannot see the kingdom of God.


 *Unless you lose your sense of self, you will never know liberation/enlightenment.*



> I have told you these things, so that in me you may have peace. In this world, you will have trouble. But take heart! I have overcome the world.


 *Enlightenment is freedom from the world, from anxiety, from death. Jesus, embodying enlightenment in man, has overcome death, because he abides in the deathless state.*



> “If any of you wants to be my follower, you must turn from your selfish ways, take up your cross, and follow me. If you try to hang on to your life, you will lose it. But if you give up your life for my sake and for the sake of the Good News, you will save it.”


 *As long as you cling to the world you project, you will experience pain and sorrow. If you give up your sense of self for liberation, you will be free.*



> “Whosoever drinketh of this water shall thirst again: But whosoever drinketh of the water that I shall give him shall never thirst; but the water that I shall give him shall be in him a well of water springing up into everlasting life.”


 *Similar to above.*



> “My Kingdom is not an earthly kingdom. If it were, my followers would fight to keep me from being handed over to the Jewish leaders. But my Kingdom is not of this world.”


 *Enlightenment is not of this physical realm, it is beyond or rather prior to it. 

The Holy Grail, popularly depicted as a cup, symbolises that which holds the source of life that runs through us at all times, and that has never left, even as we have turned away from it to eat from the tree of knowledge, losing our innocence and freedom in the process. In essence, it symbolises Jesus' teachings.

The 'search for the Holy Grail', then, references the journey of enlightenment. It literally depicts a 'voyage' to find the source of life. An elusive object that people seek because of its profound significance and meaning.

But the source of life isn't to be found in a physical object. It is elusive primarily because it is not an object. It is enlightenment; the source of your being, who you always are. And only when you have exhausted your search by seeking it in the world and never finding it might you turn back and realise that it was always there with you by your side.*

All the mystery schools, including Freemasons, all the religions, they all point to the same thing.

To be clear, the Bible and other spiritual texts clearly has more hidden knowledge than just enlightenment. Many of the books refer to other things, be it astrology, numerology, alchemy, mathematics, you name it. However I believe it is it's most important message, at least one that's most pertinent to the everyday man, has to do with enlightenment/liberation. But because most people don't have eyes to see or ears to hear, they have turned these sacred teachings into little more than a worldwide cult deifying a figure called Jesus who, in all likelihood, never existed and serves primarily as a means to get the teachings across.


----------



## Kentucky (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: kentuckyDate: 2019-10-06 06:21:50Reaction Score: 1




Jim Duyer said:


> Sometimes I come across information that is very strange, but I can't really use it for one of the books that I am working on, and I like to offer it here, first.  One such tidbit came up today.  In a picture that was published showing a stone carving that was made in the area near the Roswell Chapel in Scotland, home to previous mysteries relating to the Holy Grail and Knights Templar,   I noticed something important.  First the image:View attachment 30850
> 
> The "In Hoc Signo Vinces" in Latin is said to mean, approximately, in English: "In This Sign, Thou Shall Conquer".
> TPTB tell us that this was the sign that Constantine saw, along with a Crucifix, just prior to a battle.  Something
> ...


The words that you've pulled from those letters seem to also resonate as "the descendent/offshoot of Hugh" at first glance for me, as well as of course the Priory of Sion narrative that is associated with Rosslyn Chapel itself. As for the aforementioned, the offshoot of Hugh could imply the inheritor of the secrets that the Knights Templars held, Hugh De Payens having been a founder and first grand master of the order.

Jacque de Molay, the last Grand Master could be seen as a reasonable candidate for such an offshoot, it could be argued. When reconnected to the Holy Blood Holy Grail narrative, this fits well, as de Molay has also been investigated as a historical Jesus figure to a degree - or more so, a Messiah figure, one for a new chronology, even.

There is speculation that the Shroud of Turin, for example, is actually the cloth that Jacque de Molay was wrapped in after he was executed for heresy. As a matter of "fact", one of the original possessors of the shroud was one Geoffroi de Charny, whose namesake just happened be a Templar leader who was allegedly executed alongside of de Molay. It is thought that either the holder of the shroud was the nephew of that famed Templar, or was one and the same and had escaped or had been freed for denouncing his faith.

And, again, as the story goes, when the Templars fell, the survivors allegedly escaped to Rosslyn Chapel, and, in this version of the story, with the shroud in tow.  It is said that the St. Clair family (caretakers of Rosslyn Chapel) were keepers of the shroud for many of its early years before being held at Turin.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2019-10-06 08:31:46Reaction Score: 0


Do you have a link to the article/source of the op photograph?


----------



## feralimal (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: FeralimalDate: 2019-10-06 12:13:05Reaction Score: 1


This is an amazing comment.  Thanks for sharing.



zxcv0 said:


> To be clear, the Bible and other spiritual texts clearly has more hidden knowledge than just enlightenment. Many of the books refer to other things, be it astrology, numerology, alchemy, mathematics, you name it. However I believe it is it's most important message, at least one that's most pertinent to the everyday man, has to do with enlightenment/liberation.


It doesn't sound like you are a Christian but it does seem like you are reading the bible for information.  Do you find this is your most useful source?

Personally I am both hot and cold on it.  Sometimes it can be misleading (esp in the Old testament) where it shows a very partial 'God' that is demanding and actually unfair.  But then there is wisdom too.

Are there any other books you like?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: zxcv0Date: 2019-10-06 13:29:23Reaction Score: 3




Feralimal said:


> This is an amazing comment.  Thanks for sharing.
> 
> 
> It doesn't sound like you are a Christian but it does seem like you are reading the bible for information.  Do you find this is your most useful source?
> ...


Thanks for the kind words.

The only teachings I adhere to/endorse are those of Ramana Maharshi because of their clarity. But once you know what is being hinted at in relation to truth and liberation, you will see evidence of the same teachings in any spiritual or religious text. Jesus in the New Testament is very cryptic about it, as no instructions are given for how one goes about attaining the Kingdom of Heaven, but to me it's all allegorical because I believe the Bible to be the work of a Mystery School/s, similar to Freemasonry. Mystery Schools tend to convey knowledge through symbols, codes, ciphers and other such secrets that only the initiated can make sense of. They too believe that only those that are worthy of knowledge will find it (similar to what Jesus says).

Of course the English Bible is a translation of the original Hebrew bible. And the Hebrew language is unlike anything we English speakers have come across. It is layered beyond comprehension. And in fact in Genesis 1:1 in Hebrew, the first verse (In the beginning God created the heavens and the earth) can also be translated to say 'Jesus died by his own hand on the cross', as Hebrew letters have corresponding symbols. It's surreal, and hard to wrap your head around. But I guess what I'm saying is that if one really wanted to understand the Bible and what it conveys, they'd probably want to try and decode the Hebrew Bible, and not the English KJV.

Without context, much of the Bible reads like jibberish. The only reason I'm interested in Jesus' parables is because they convey truths that I feel I have more clarity about having read about them from other sources. But there can be no doubting that lying within it is profound knowledge, inaccessible to those not in the know.

Regarding books, are you referring to spiritual books or books which hint at grander mysteries of the universe? If it's the latter, you can't go wrong by looking into Freemason literature, such as Morals and Dogma, or The Secret Teachings of All Ages to name two. For the former, any book by Ramana Maharshi will suffice.


----------



## feralimal (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: FeralimalDate: 2019-10-06 13:38:39Reaction Score: 1




zxcv0 said:


> Ramana Maharshi


Never heard of him.  Great  ... and a quick search tells me I should have known about him!

"Sri Ramana Maharshi was probably the most famous sage of the twentieth century both in India and the rest of the world." Lol.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: tobyahDate: 2019-10-06 13:40:02Reaction Score: 1




zxcv0 said:


> Enlightenment is a bit of a loose term thrown about today, especially with the new age movement which muddies things unnecessarily, but by and large, as depicted in the Vedas, Upanishads, Bible, Koran, Torah, Kabbalah, and whatever other religious text you look at (which all evidently point to the exact same thing) enlightenment refers to our natural state of being (or self-realisation) which we cover up in our everyday lives by projecting the world through our desires. Who we take ourselves to be today, and the world that we perceive at large, is an illusion, that disappears once we cease to focus our attention on thoughts and desires, by holding our attention on the basic 'I am'. This 'I am' is also a thought - the original thought - and by attending to it at the expense of other thoughts/desires (much easier said than done which is why so few seekers find liberation), we starve the mind (which only seems to exist because we project our desires), and our true nature rises to the surface.
> 
> (The Matrix, which you quote in your signature, is primarily an allegory for enlightenment, and doesn't hide it. It's overflowing with enlightenment symbolism).
> 
> ...


Indeed, they all point to the same thing; death.
No answer here, maybe there is one there, or there, or, over there.
ALL religions, philosophies (lovers of arguments) point to the same thing; their salvation in gold.
Since before the Annunaki, all of mankind seeks after gold to hold it and hide it; for what?
Most especially, the subject of this thread, the Templars/Masons seek to control all of the gold and related wealth of the planet and enslave all for their collection of more. Or to protect what they already have from others.
Others who are doing the same.
And, behind every statist is a priest and a banker.
REALLY?
Yep. Nice place but I really don't want to live here.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2019-10-06 14:01:45Reaction Score: 1


It's not Roswell Chapel it's Roslynn Rosslyn Chapel. Freaky place in itself.
Check out the 'interpretations' of the 'stone carvings' in and on the chapel here; Explore The Carvings - The Official Rosslyn Chapel Website
Best guess, imagination, obfuscation, bunk?
Cast decoration or carved, who can tell?

The stone you pictured is in Maine Rhode Island (cannot decipher lines on the bloody map! nor read text properly it seems!!) not Scotland. From here which also has the op photo; The Templars Knew How to Calculate Longitude


The only other image of the stone startpage could find is on this blog; New Newport Inscription

and that author whose work predates the Scott Wolter page by some five years has this to say.
_This inscription was found at low tide after a major storm in April, 2010, along the beach in Newport, RI not far from the Newport Tower, by Rhode Island resident Irene Daponte.The inscription reads, "IN HOC SIGNO VINCES," which is a Latin phrase translating to, "With this as your standard you shall have victory."_
I feel that with latin its a case of 'yer pays yer money and takes yer choice.


And then it gets either daft or deliberate obfuscation From here;
IN HOC SIGNO VINCES

The EXACT same text as on the Westford Knights blog with one remarkable change. See if you spot it.
_The inscription on this stone (click picture on left to enlarge) was found at low tide after a major storm in April, 2010, along the beach in Newport, RI not far from the Newport Tower and Fort Adams, by Rhode Island resident Irene Daponte. The inscription reads, “IN HOC SIGNO VINCES,” which is a Latin phrase translating to, “In this sign we will conquer.” The slogan has been used by various military and religious groups over the centuries, including the Knights Templar. On the back side of the stone there are other markings which we have not yet identified, but one marking appears to be a Templar cross. The stone has since been reburied in the sand by the surf, but we have marked its location and will return to study it further when weather and tidal conditions allow._

Really odd when they give the link attribution at the bottom to the source being the Westford blog. However the 2011 Westford blog doesn't feature any of the Knights Templar stuff that follows this line _but we have marked its location and will return to study it further when weather and tidal conditions allow._

Here's the entire Westford text.
_This inscription was found at low tide after a major storm in April, 2010, along the beach in Newport, RI not far from the Newport Tower, by Rhode Island resident Irene Daponte.  The inscription reads, "IN HOC SIGNO VINCES," which is a Latin phrase translating to, "With this as your standard you shall have victory."  The slogan has been used by various military and religious groups over the centuries, including the Knights Templar.  On the back side of the stone there are other markings which we have not yet identified, but one marking appears to be a Templar cross.  The stone has since been reburied in the sand by the surf, but we have marked its location and will return to study it further when weather and tidal conditions allow._


----------



## Seven823One (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Seven823OneDate: 2019-10-06 15:03:53Reaction Score: 2




> Similarly, the experience of enlightenment (which again isn't really an experience), one wakes from the illusion of separation, or maya, and abides as the self, which they always were


Hopefully, I am not straying too far off the topic. I just want to add my idea of the enlightenment for discussion. IMHO, it is not a gradual process, but rather a momentous event. Sometimes it is referred to as an illumination.  I agree that it may be an awakening from the dream at the same time, as described earlier. 
But, I do perceive a deeper (esoteric) aspect/layer to it. The alchemist would use a word that means one thing for uninitiated and something else to the ones in the know. So, I will make a bold suggestion that “the enlightenment “ could have been a side effect of another very desirous goal - the immortality. Which was the Holy Grail of all alchemists...


----------



## JimDuyer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Jim DuyerDate: 2019-10-06 16:30:37Reaction Score: 1




jd755 said:


> It's not Roswell Chapel it's Roslynn Rosslyn Chapel. Freaky place in itself.
> Check out the 'interpretations' of the 'stone carvings' in and on the chapel here; Explore The Carvings - The Official Rosslyn Chapel Website
> Best guess, imagination, obfuscation, bunk?
> Cast decoration or carved, who can tell?
> ...


Thanks for the correction - I was working on a piece for Roswell when I came across this picture, just yesterday, and I made that simple mistake - my apologies.



jd755 said:


> It's not Roswell Chapel it's Roslynn Rosslyn Chapel. Freaky place in itself.
> Check out the 'interpretations' of the 'stone carvings' in and on the chapel here; Explore The Carvings - The Official Rosslyn Chapel Website
> Best guess, imagination, obfuscation, bunk?
> Cast decoration or carved, who can tell?
> ...


It's not in Rhode Island according to the author of the picture on his website:
Scott Wolter Answers
Someone used his name in another thread and when I looked him up to see what his
dating or re-dating of certain artifacts was like, I saw him in Scotland near the Chapel
and the image that I used is off of that site above.  Also this looks different than the
one you show from Rhode Island.


kentucky said:


> The words that you've pulled from those letters seem to also resonate as "the descendent/offshoot of Hugh" at first glance for me, as well as of course the Priory of Sion narrative that is associated with Rosslyn Chapel itself. As for the aforementioned, the offshoot of Hugh could imply the inheritor of the secrets that the Knights Templars held, Hugh De Payens having been a founder and first grand master of the order.
> 
> Jacque de Molay, the last Grand Master could be seen as a reasonable candidate for such an offshoot, it could be argued. When reconnected to the Holy Blood Holy Grail narrative, this fits well, as de Molay has also been investigated as a historical Jesus figure to a degree - or more so, a Messiah figure, one for a new chronology, even.
> 
> ...


Actually Hugh came to me also - but I did not have your understanding of the connection between that name and Hugh De Payens,  Thanks for that insight.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2019-10-06 17:30:50Reaction Score: 1


You have nothing to apologise for. Hell how many mistakes did I have to correct in that one short post!

To me that is the same stone and inscription which is why I posted the second image and the link. Weird story all round to be honest. Apparently Brody has seen the back of the stone and decided the carvings were too degraded to be legible. No photographs though, or rather non I and the search engines can find. 
I do find it bizarre that this thing is covered in shifting sands and yet somehow the two independent researschers/authors could take pictures of it seemingly years apart.
It's also weird that there are only the two shots of it online. Were I to discover this and had camera in hand I would take shots of every conceivable angle and light direction and as far as able ensure something was in shot to give a sense of scale, but that's just me.
As it is it could have been knocked up in 2010 and dropped in the sand or it could be something the Smithsonian has dumped overboard as they are alleged to be pretty keen on ridding the world of things that don't fit the 'historical agenda' and have been doing it for a fair while if the rumours have any merit. 

As for the inscription translation which from your knowledge of Latin and how it translates into English is nearer the mark?


----------



## JimDuyer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Jim DuyerDate: 2019-10-06 17:57:31Reaction Score: 0




jd755 said:


> You have nothing to apologise for. Hell how many mistakes did I have to correct in that one short post!
> 
> To me that is the same stone and inscription which is why I posted the second image and the link. Weird story all round to be honest. Apparently Brody has seen the back of the stone and decided the carvings were too degraded to be legible. No photographs though, or rather non I and the search engines can find.
> I do find it bizarre that this thing is covered in shifting sands and yet somehow the two independent researschers/authors could take pictures of it seemingly years apart.
> ...


I read it as :   in the midst of this mark, victory
But understanding the history and resilience of the Christians, I would also propose:
In accordance with this seal, (we) will outlast.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2019-10-06 18:27:38Reaction Score: 0




Jim Duyer said:


> I read it as :   in the midst of this mark, victory
> But understanding the history and resilience of the Christians, I would also propose:
> In accordance with this seal, (we) will outlast.


Thank you. So that makes four translations, so far. Interesting language this Latin is.


----------



## JimDuyer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Jim DuyerDate: 2019-10-06 20:29:50Reaction Score: 0




jd755 said:


> Thank you. So that makes four translations, so far. Interesting language this Latin is.


I suspect that the real reason that most of the early Christian and other documents were written in Latin, is because it is, like the early Hebrew, very easy to find nearly whatever interpretation or slant on the text that you wish to employ.  Governments and historians especially loved it.


jd755 said:


> It's not Roswell Chapel it's Roslynn Rosslyn Chapel. Freaky place in itself.
> Check out the 'interpretations' of the 'stone carvings' in and on the chapel here; Explore The Carvings - The Official Rosslyn Chapel Website
> Best guess, imagination, obfuscation, bunk?
> Cast decoration or carved, who can tell?
> ...


Yes, it is odd.   It's interesting that they use the same technique that our modern "scholars" use when they find the wreckage from an alien craft - let's rebury it and take a look at it later when it's not so warm here in the desert.   Would you or I do that?  Not likely.


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2019-10-06 20:42:04Reaction Score: 1




Jim Duyer said:


> I suspect that the real reason that most of the early Christian and other documents were written in Latin, is because it is, like the early Hebrew, very easy to find nearly whatever interpretation or slant on the text that you wish to employ. Governments and historians especially loved it.


Or may be because Latin language was just about the official language of the Holy Roman Empire. With all the derived consequences.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2019-10-06 23:53:41Reaction Score: 1


I love reading all the versions of the Arthurian romances I can find. Some symbolism in the old school vs the NWO in there, for sure.
After reading so many of them and hitting on Steinbeck's depressing as all get out version, I realized that like all great mythos or histories (religio-political), the names are the only specification. Otherwise all great and comic and tragic stories are universal.
Galahad achieved the Grail because of a singular focus. It was that and nothing else. The others because of simplicity and goodness. Childlike.
Galahad was like no human being I've ever met, fictional or otherwise. I WISH I could be so forthright, but I'm more along the Lancelot vain. F**king up. Not so much pride and vanity, but...
Templars messed up when they stopped pushing the horse so much. Gave up on propaganda and genocide. Discovered other truths and brotherhood outside the sanctions of the STURCH. And some beautiful ladies, no doubt. Hashish...
Sleeping with the enemy. Time to "choose sides" and not pump for the man anymore.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: tobyahDate: 2019-10-07 03:14:08Reaction Score: 1




tobyah said:


> Indeed, they all point to the same thing; death.
> No answer here, maybe there is one there, or there, or, over there.
> ALL religions, philosophies (lovers of arguments) point to the same thing; their salvation in gold.
> Since before the Annunaki, all of mankind seeks after gold to hold it and hide it; for what?
> ...


Reminds me of the time I was taking a break, smoking a cigarette on the sidewalk outside the building (I quit since) and another commercial tenant joins me. We'd never met. He sold insurance, was a Mason; so I asked him if the Ark was at Rosslyn? He said 'if I told you I'd have to kill you'. He lent me his book on the local Masonic history of its establishment. A week later he was dead of a 'heart attack'. You can't make this stuff up. I made sure his widow got the book back. It read, and smelled, like plutonium to me.
Since then I decided it is indeed plutonium which presently resides in the nose cones of missiles pointed all over the planet. For over 70yrs we have been in a locked and loaded stalemate worldwide. Let's see which Mason fires first??? Ha, ha!


----------

